# My New Betta!



## Bettagrl (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a betta now!!!! it's a male Crowntail! I havent named him yet so thats what I want help with! His color is Like a Maroon! The only name I thought of is Mickey!!



Abby!!*w3


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

do you have pics to show him off??? lol very cool how big is his house???(aquarium)


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

im not good with names. *frown could you show us a picture? how big is his kingdom? (aquarium)


----------



## Bettagrl (Jul 13, 2009)

My computer won't put up pictures for some wierd reason! His Kindom is 30 gallons(It used to be a goldfish tank!)


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

30g is one happy betta.  is he by himself or is he with tankmates?


----------



## Bettagrl (Jul 13, 2009)

He has Cardiniel tetra's and 2 cory's for tankmates!!!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

If possible you should name him as he is your baby. I think Mickey is a fine name for a spunky little Crownie. A maroon one is plenty rare but I am thinking his color will change some as he gets good food and a nice home to play in. The 30 gallon will be a lot of room for him to explore and the tank mates you chose for him sound like they should be fine for him. I have not heard of any of them being hard for the betta or vice versa. I do think the Cories need at least 3 to feel good and they do better in schools of at least 3 and you do have the room. I did not see you say how many Cardinals you have but hopefully about 6 to 8 of them so they can play and make a nice display. That should make a lovely tank.

Congratulations on your baby and keep us informed of his progress. 

I do not know if this has anything to do with it but the pictures cannot be put on the forum until you have 5 posts which you do now so if you had trouble before it may have been that you did not have enough posts for the site to let you download your pic.

Rose


----------



## Bettagrl (Jul 13, 2009)

Oooh My sister and my dad picked out tankmates I picked out Mickey! In Mickey's tank we have 7 cardniel tetras! Next time I go to the petstore I will have to get another cory! Mickey is doing (As my sister calls it) The betta dance!!!!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I love the betta dance...it means they are happy enough to think about eating and they think you are going to feed them but you need to have Kayla show you how to feed him so you don't give him too much and give him a tummy ache because they get really sick when they overeat.

She will know what to show you and how to do it as I know she learned with Cylipson and Shadow here not long ago when they had tummy aches so she can show you just what to do.

If you have questions or something you do not understand though, please do ask as we will want to help with anything we can. Thank you for joining, Abby.

Rose


----------



## Bettagrl (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Rose!! Kayla told me about how Shadow way laying down becouse is tummy hurt! And she said that If I feed Mickey too much then his tummy will hurt and he wont be happy! So Kayla said to wait till around 6 or 7 she will show me how much I can feed him!


----------

